# How much does a 1 colour 1 off cost?



## kaneda7777 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi im looking to find out how much it would cost someone to print a single one off screen printed t shirt with 1 colour.

Including t shirt price emulsion ink etc
lets suppose the image is average sized.


Thanks guys and gals


----------



## pshawny (Feb 27, 2008)

Does it have to be screen printed? You could do t-shirt vinyl which has the look & durability of screen printing. Or you could do DTG printing. These methods would be much cheaper than screen printing just one shirt.


----------



## lunavision777 (Jul 15, 2008)

pshawny said:


> Does it have to be screen printed? You could do t-shirt vinyl which has the look & durability of screen printing. Or you could do DTG printing. These methods would be much cheaper than screen printing just one shirt.


Who in the Los Angeles area does t-shirt vinyl or DTG printing to do one or several off t-shirts?


----------



## kaneda7777 (Jul 19, 2008)

Well im sorta wanting to get heavily into screenprinting so going to start by doing my own designs etc so its more of a learning experience for me. Looking to master a one colour press and then work up to a 6 colour one.

Hoping to learn how to do plastisol transfers as well at some point but finding it really hard to find out the cost of a one print one colour custom job.


----------



## pshawny (Feb 27, 2008)

lunavision777 said:


> Who in the Los Angeles area does t-shirt vinyl or DTG printing to do one or several off t-shirts?


Post your question over here.. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/referr...t-your-t-shirt-printing-design-requests-here/


----------



## kaneda7777 (Jul 19, 2008)

still not sure anyone???


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Too much.


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

I charge 6.75 for a white t-shirt, minimum 12 pieces.
Might charge 50.00 to 75.00 for one, but until now never did only one screen printed.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

kaneda7777 said:


> Hi im looking to find out how much it would cost someone to print a single one off screen printed t shirt with 1 colour.
> 
> Including t shirt price emulsion ink etc
> lets suppose the image is average sized.
> ...


Try this place: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t51157.html


----------



## kaneda7777 (Jul 19, 2008)

what i meant was how much would it cost me. Like how much does it cost the average screenprinter to print a one off custom t shirt for himself.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Dont cost much, but time is more valuable than money. It takes alot of time.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

It costs significantly more in time and materials to set up the art work and screen than it does to actually print 1 shirt. That's the problem...

For single color 1 off's, you are better doing them with a heat press vinyl where possible.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

kaneda7777 said:


> what i meant was how much would it cost me. Like how much does it cost the average screenprinter to print a one off custom t shirt for himself.


What a screen printer charges himself for a project of his own and what he would charge a paying customer are two very different things.

You would probably pay about $50 per color in setup/screen/film fees.

Best way to find out true costs would be to open your local phonebook, call a few printers and ask them how much they would pay for a one off or "strike off" t-shirt. They usually don't do it unless a larger order is being placed, but it couldn't hurt to ask.


----------

